# Chinese Diapers - Which one is the best?



## Pogo0685 (Nov 14, 2008)

I know that most here don't exactly love the Chinese diapers, but for my budget its pretty much all I can afford to do. I have done a lot of research on the Kawaii baby and the Alva baby, I have also heard of one called Sunbaby (I think) so I am wondering which diaper out of these is the best? Any other brands that I don't know about please feel free to tell me about them (as long as they are in the same price range). I have looked for used diapers and have not had much luck. I also plan on getting prefolds and covers but I want some pocket diapers also for ease of use on the go, and the Kawaii and Alva baby have some extremely cute prints!

Thanks!


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a dozen glowbugs and really like them for the price (12 diapers plus wetbag for $150). They are easy to stuff, hold a good amount of pee and come in great prints. I've had issue with the snaps failing but customer service is awesome and there is a lifetime guarantee on the snaps so they've replaced each problem diaper with a new one very promptly after I filled out a quick warranty form. They may be a bit more expensive than kawaii (im not sure) but to me the customer service is worth the difference. They said they will continue to replace any diaps with failed snaps even on subsequent children. For the price I think they are a good bet. From what I read most people don't have a problem with the snaps. It could be that I just got unlucky but but I'm not upset since they stand behind their product. Good luck


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 22, 2011)

I can recommend the Kawaii bamboo diapers - they work great. The micro fiber Kawaii not so much and the sun babies suck IMO. And always keep an eye out for used! I order from sweetbottoms a ton and they guarantee their diapers and fix snaps for free. I'm not sure if other places do.

http://www.sweetbottomsbaby.com/Fix-Fasten-Guarantee8480_ep_92-1.html


----------



## amyjoyce79 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've had a bit of experience with the cheaper Chinese diapers before I finally built up my stash of American WAHM diapers that are my go to diapers for day time and naps (use fitteds and wool for night time). Three Monkeys cloth diapers are what I've found as our best American made WAHM's that work well for us and are good quality at a low price. I did have to get some Chinese diapers that are now my back up and "sand box" diapers. I don't care if they get ruined and don't expect to sell them when we are done with them. My American made diapers are holding up great, the Chinese ones, well, some are and some started delaminating after a couple washes.

So, what I found out. With the cheap Chinese made "name brand" or re-branded diapers that are sold here, there isn't a lot of consistency. I found just ordering some on eBay, direct from China, was a lot cheaper with similar results (Still very hit or miss). My advice for that is be skeptical. Read the fine print, expect it to take a month or more to receive the diapers, make sure they come with an insert. And DON'T get any Baby City brand diapers. They are super cheap and very poorly made (can get them for $1-3, including shipping from China). I was able to get some in the $5-7 range, including shipping, that are OK, mostly ones with no tags or Coolababy.

IMHO, if Chinese diapers are all you can afford, do it. It's going to save you a lot of money, especially if money is tight (as it is for us) and is still better for baby than buying disposables. Just go into it knowing that it's a gamble as far as quality and life span of the diapers. This gave me the freedom to set aside money to get the diapers that I really wanted and expect to use for multiple children.


----------



## greenmamato2 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have to go this route too, with the exception of a few diapers handed down or made by friends. I can sew, but I am working a new job that is very time-intensive, so I don't have the time I would like to sew diapers this time around. I have been ordering some from Ebay, at very affordable prices.

We did go with the Baby City diapers and they seem to be good quality to me. They are also very cute, and come in nice colors. Each diaper was $2.99. I will say that they did not come with inserts, which is okay for me, as I have a bunch of inserts already, and can sew those up quick to stock up on extras. You can also buy the inserts for $1.99 from their company on Ebay. All shipping was free. It did take 3-4 weeks to get them in the mail, but being that I am still pregnant, this is a good way to stock up as we're able to, each paycheck. We just spent $24 and were able to get 8 more diapers coming to us in the mail. Even if they're not the BEST quality (though to me they look good), for the price, it is wonderful to know that we can be prepared for our son's arrival.


----------



## amyjoyce79 (Feb 11, 2011)

I got a few Baby City diapers about 6 months ago, so they may have improved. But, the ones that I have are very poor PUL that delaminated on many of them after a couple washes, the snaps were very cheap and broke easily, the elastic tension was wildly different from diaper to diaper, and the fit was down right poor. I've never seen more wing droop on a diaper. I have snap pliers and was able to fix mine up by adding hip snaps and fixing the ones that didn't work, so they were still usable for the sand box. Some say Baby City, some say Baby Land, and others don't have tags at all. They are all the same though. Solid colors of the rainbow with white snaps, no prints and two horizontal snaps on the wing that are very close together and near the tip of the wing (where the wing droop comes in).


----------

